# Look, Daddy! That Policeman's a GIRL!



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Look, Daddy! That Policeman's a GIRL!*

*Perspective on women in policing*

*SGT. SUSAN GRANT
Women in Policing Contributor*
_Officer.com_

Some of us would like to think that "gone are the days" when people are shocked to see women officers on the street. In some progressive jurisdictions, that may be true. But in most jurisdictions you still get the shock factor from the community. In fact, their reaction can at times be quite humorous. 
A female police officer friend of mine was working the front desk when a man and his daughter walked in. The young girl stared uncomfortably at the officer while her father was making his complaint. As they were leaving, the female officer overheard the little girl say to her dad, "Daddy, that policeman's a girl!" 
There are lots of articles written about policewomen and how they are (or are not) accepted by their male peers and how they can (or cannot) travel up that corporate ladder, blah, blah, blah. But what, exactly, is the community's perspective on women in policing? They are, after all, the people we serve. Before delving into this topic, we must first acknowledge the fact that communities are different depending on where you live. I'm sure, the community feeling about women in policing in Bosnia or Argentina as compared to Canada or the USA will differ, but in regards to general trends this is what I've found: 
*Old People *
Old people don't think we should be cops. I'm not even 100% sure my mom thinks a woman should be a cop--sorry mom--love you! And my grandmother, God rest her soul, passed away just prior to me entering Police College. If she hadn't already been gone, this news may have sent her there in a hurry. Men or women that are from an older generation seem to feel that policing is a man's job. The more progressive elderly may think we could do some typing or look for lost kids, but other than that we really should be at home raising our families. Or perhaps we don't have a family and that is why we joined policing. Please give me a break. I've had elderly people ask me when my backup was going to be there to help me, when I clearly did not need any help. And there are stories of plainclothes female officers being referred to as the male officer's wife, rather than another detective; the list goes on. 
*Little People *
Kids are hilarious, but they are also the most flexible. School is where they often get their first real look at a police officer. Some police services have school resource officers. This position is often attractive to female officers because it gives them a position in which they can nurture and teach children, and keep them safe while working a day shift to help out with their own family at home. In our school resource section, there are two male and five female officers. Kids often ask very pointed questions and then move on to more important things. Like the one young lad, who asked if I had bullets in my gun, and if it was real. I said it was, and before I could finish my answer he told me that he puked up his breakfast yesterday. Then the whole class started to tell stories about when they last threw up. From bullets to barf--kids are very flexible and very funny. For the most part, after some time, kids see the uniform, not what's under the uniform. 
It can be interesting being a female cop. I've had roses bought for me in bars, marriage proposals from a host of different drunks, been called all kinds of interesting names--colorful language that English can be--especially with a belly full of liquid courage. Who ever coined the phrase, "honky bitch," anyway? I'm sure he is not up for a Pulitzer anytime soon. 
As the community ages and as female officers become more visible within our police services, there is a progression towards acceptance. The younger generation will not think of it as anything different, because that is all they've known their entire life. 
It is easy to look at ourselves in the present and think we are not progressing very much, but when you look at where we've come from--we've come a long way baby!








_*Susan Grant* is a sergeant with the Saskatoon Police Service in Canada. She has 18 years service and is presently the sergeant in charge of the School Resource Section. Sgt. Grant is also involved in Women in Policing and will be hosting the International Association of Women Police Conference in Saskatoon in September 2006. Her real passion is watching her son's hockey games and enjoying her acreage with her cop-husband. Life is good in Canada._


----------

